# Sustituto del sensor de mercurio.



## Adriano (Feb 18, 2008)

Hola amigos.

Me gustaría saber qué componente ha sustituido al anterior sensor por mercurio, ya que éste esta prohibido actualmente.

Gracias y saludos a todos.

Adriano


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 18, 2008)

Depende de la aplicacion
Puede ser un juego de contactos con un contrapeso
Un Reed-Relee y un iman suelto que lo acciones.
En epocas muy antiguas se usaban bolitas de grafito conductor, al volcarce el contenedor estas cerraban el contacto entre 2 electrodos, como este contacto era bastante poco fiable se solian colocar varias en paralelo.

Pasandose a la alta tecnologia, puede ser un ascelerometro o inclinometro de 2 ejes.


Saludos


----------



## Adriano (Feb 19, 2008)

Muchas gracias, compañero.

¿Podrías poner imágenes de esos dispositivos sustitutos?  Gracias.

Saludos cordiales.

Adriano


----------



## Daniel.more (Feb 19, 2008)

en rs (amidata.es) pon en el buscador sensores y se venden unos IGUALES a los de mercurio...pero en su interior llevan un producto que si es legal aunque funciona igual que el mercurio.... un saludo


----------



## Adriano (Feb 19, 2008)

Muchas gracias, compañeros.

Intentaré encontrar esos dispositivos.

Saludos.

Adriano


----------



## Damalux (Feb 20, 2008)

Si lo que necesitas es un switche para presión diferencial o simple, la solución mas económica es los de bajo costo de Dwyer

http://www.dwyer-inst.com/htdocs/PRESSURE/qsPressureTOC4.cfm#DSwitches


Saludos


----------



## Adriano (Feb 25, 2008)

Hola amigos.

Gracias por vuestras respuestas.

Simplemente se trata de un sensor de movimiento por vuelco, encontré este enlace:

http://www.gmelectronica.com.ar/catalogo/pag203.html


Saludos.

Adriano


----------

